# Edit-in Elements 10 - error - Application Has Moved



## Dennis R (Apr 21, 2013)

When I try to edit-in Photoshop Elements 10 I am receiving an error message that states - The Application Has Moved - and there is a box asking whether to update or not.   I have chosen both options and PSE 10 will open.   The update option, which I assume would correct the error works for the LR4 session.  If I restart LR4 the error comes back.   Also, there are 2 edit-in PSE10 options.

I have not moved any applications that I am aware of.   I am kind of baffled.

I am running OSX 10.8.3, LR 4.4, Camera Raw 7.4 and Photoshop Elements 10.

Any thoughts?

Thank you.

Dennis


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2013)

2 Edit in PSE options?  And are you selecting the top one or the bottom one when you get that error?


----------



## Dennis R (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Victoria - I am getting the error when I use the top PSE10 option.   Is there any way to delete one of them?   I checked it out a few times to make sure.

Thank you.


Dennis


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 24, 2013)

You can remove the bottom one in Preferences dialog > External Editor tab.

For the top one, try this: http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html


----------



## Dennis R (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Victoria - thank you for the reply.   I have removed the bottom one in the External Editor tab and I also removed the adobe preference plist.   Neither had
any affect so far.   I am going to uninstall and reinstall PSE10.    Hopefully that will straighten this out.   Each time I start LR4 for the day and try to use PSE10 I am getting the error.
PSE10 once started runs fine until I quit, then the error will come back when I start up again.

I will let you know how I make out with the reinstall of PSE10.

Thank you.

Dennis


----------



## Dennis R (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Victoria - I have reinstalled PSE10 and it seems to have corrected my problem.    It must gotten corrupted somehow.  

Thank you for your help and suggestions.

Dennis


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2013)

Excellent, thanks for the update Dennis


----------



## MrsNikon (Feb 17, 2014)

This just happened to me today when I was going from Lightroom 5 on my iMac to Edit In > Adobe Photoshop CC.  I selected the find application and all is well however I see down on my menu bar at the bottom of the screen a new Ps Application shortcut logo all the way over to the right.  This happened to me before and it may just be a cooincidence but when it happened before I had just completed an update to Creative Clouds application.  Today I received a CC software update.  Not an update to Ps or Lr but an update to CC.  Weird.


----------

